# WW 20 days into flower



## PencilHead (Mar 21, 2009)

WW 20 days into flower


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*nice very nice :cool2:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2009)

Great looking girl.  This is the way that WW is supposed to look!


----------



## Iamganja (Mar 31, 2009)

its been 10 days, any new pics of that girl of urs


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this 20 days into flowering?  or 20 days since you saw signs of flower?  Because for me it took 3 weeks to even see the change to flower (just like BuddyLuv with his SC), thus if you say the plant is in 8 weeks of flower from the beginning of 12 / 12, it is actually in 5 weeks due to the 3 weeks time it took to begin.

Please clarify, because after 20 days my girl did not look like this.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Mar 31, 2009)

> Because for me it took 3 weeks to even see the change to flower



I too have a WW grow going. This interest me as i had 6 plants, 1 showed balls at 5 days 12/12, the other 5 at 10 days 12/12 were definite(2 females ). This is my first indoor grow. Three weeks to show sex? My 2 plants are now 20 days from 12/12 and 10 days from showing sex orientation. IMO, they're very close, maybe abit behind PH grow. Very similer though. I know diff. variations mature at diff. rates. Is this quick less than 2 week show sex the norm? or is it 3 weeks more the norm? Probly alotta variable involved as well determining the sexing. Anyway, nice looking WW pencilhead. I'm tuned into this thread.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 1, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Is this 20 days into flowering? or 20 days since you saw signs of flower? Because for me it took 3 weeks to even see the change to flower (just like BuddyLuv with his SC), thus if you say the plant is in 8 weeks of flower from the beginning of 12 / 12, it is actually in 5 weeks due to the 3 weeks time it took to begin.
> 
> Please clarify, because after 20 days my girl did not look like this.


 
These pics were taken 20 days after the initial 12/12.  But I had let them veg a little longer than I should have--from nothing more than inexperience. And, no, I didn't make any distinction nor take notice when the pistils became very prominent.  I thought I should wait until they all declared sex until I went 12/12.  With that, they were all showing pre-sex when I went 12/12.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 1, 2009)

Iamganja said:
			
		

> its been 10 days, any new pics of that girl of urs


 
Check this thread out--it's at 27 days of 12/12.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39913


----------

